# Other Languages > XML, HTML, Javascript, Web and CSS >  [RESOLVED] Another MS Edge Issue

## couttsj

This one has taken me quite a while just to find the source of the problem. With Firefox (any version), if you step through a cached page without refreshing the page, it does not execute. With Edge, just stepping through the page to get back to the start page causes the script to execute.

Is this normal, and how do I get around the issue? I tried telling the page not to cache, but it just ignores it in both browsers.


```
    <meta http-equiv='cache-control' content='no-cache'>
    <meta http-equiv='expires' content='0'>
    <meta http-equiv='pragma' content='no-cache'>
```

Script:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<HTML>
  <HEAD>
    <meta charset='utf-8'>
    <TITLE>Update</TITLE>
    <script type='text/javascript' src='./bear.js'></script>
  </HEAD>
<BODY>
  <button id="cont1">CONTINUE!</button>
  <script>adjust()</script>
  <script type="text/javascript">
  document.getElementById("cont1").onclick=function(){location.href="./";};
  </script>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

J.A. Coutts

----------


## couttsj

Finally solved this problem. To ensure that the script only gets run once per session, I used "sessionStorage".


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<HTML>
  <HEAD>
    <meta charset="utf-8">
    <TITLE>Update</TITLE>
    <script src='./bear.js'></script>
  </HEAD>
<BODY>
  <button id="cont1">CONTINUE!</button>
  <script>
    var run1=sessionStorage.getItem("run");
    console.log(run1);
    if(run1==null){
      adjust()
      sessionStorage.setItem("run","Already Run");}
  </script>
  <script type="text/javascript">
    document.getElementById("cont1").onclick=function(){location.href="./";};
  </script>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

I would still like to know if this anomaly is present in other browsers such as Chrome.

J.A. Coutts

----------

